
Exhaled 'aerosols' spread Covid-19 up to 13ft, shoes carry it, too - samizdis
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-04-exhaled-aerosols-coronavirus-feetand-virus.html
======
samizdis
> "The truth is this: We don't know what it truly takes to get infected with
> the virus, including the amount of virus necessary to actually initiate an
> infection," [Dr. Robert] Glatter [emergency medicine physician, Lenox Hill
> Hospital, New York City] said. "In fact, it may not require infected
> surfaces or droplets after all, just aerosols. We just don't know.

